# Modifying my table saw dilemma.



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I was reading a post where Bill (woodnthings) mentioned the he “ended up ditching the whole cabinet base” and it got me thinking again about an idea I’ve been playing with for about 5 years now. I also read quite a lot of posts were people have acquired equipment that was missing parts, which brings me to my dilemma.
I have a Craftsman 10” table saw with the standard base. I was too cheap to buy a wheel set and just happened to have a homemade dolly made out of angle iron that fit like it had been made for it. I never much liked the base and have been thinking about removing it all together. I want the base to be more practical shaped with storage drawers and larger wheels.
The only thing that holds me back is the resale value if I ever decide to sell it for a newer one. It’s in very good shape, over 10 years old but looks like new and has everything that originally came with it except for the box. I’ve bought stuff in the past that was missing necessary parts and it always irritated me when things like manuals, accessories or other necessary items are missing. I’ve always made sure that I keep all the original parts to pass on. I understand that parts get broken or sometimes lost, but at least I try. 
I’m storing so many parts as it is that I just don’t want to store anymore stuff and the cabinet base takes up a lot of room. So now I’m trying to think of a way to incorporate the existing base into something more usable. Maybe I could make it wider with drawers on each side and something in the middle. 
Any Ideas?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Do the legs flare out like most open TS bases these days, or is it more of a box shape like the Ryobi BT3000, or vintage Craftsman, Delta, etc... stuff...


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

dbhost said:


> Do the legs flare out like most open TS bases these days, or is it more of a box shape like the Ryobi BT3000, or vintage Craftsman, Delta, etc... stuff...


They flare out on the bottom with a shelf as a support and that’s the main problem. I would prefer a box shape, but I can maybe build the drawers with one side angled. I just don’t know what I’d put in such a drawer unless it was big enough to store jigs and such. 
I currently have a wire basket hanging below one extension for my dado blades and other small accessories. I used the basket thinking that the saw dust would fall through not thinking that the saw dust would collect on top of the blades :blink:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Since you mentioned my name I will jump in here!*

Let's see if I understand your "dilema". You have a Table saw mounted on a platform on wheels in place of the flare out standard type legs? You want more storage underneath? Do you want to permanently mount a port to collect the dust that normally falls out the botton of the saw base or are you willing to go in and vacuum it out every so often? I see 3 solutions: 
First of which I made for my "twin engined 12"...tables saws" http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/woodnthings-7194/albums/twin-engine-84-span-tablesaw/
I used four 2" by 30" long angles bolted to each corner of the existing saw cabinet with feet/plates drilled and tapped on the bottoms for leveling screws/casters. I used a sheet metal plate across the bottom of the saw cabinet to seal off the falling dust with a 4" dust collector port. You can use plywood to do the same, and the dust collector port doesn't have to be on the bottom, since in your case you want more storage underneath, it could be on the back or the side depending on the motor configuation. My saws have built in motors so there is no belt drive and motor to work around, that made it simpler. 
Second idea: Sort of a Hybrid, http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1492&articleID=501503
Instead of the angle legs just make a 20" or so tall chest with drawers, could have locking casters, and mount your saw base to the top. It could be wider as you suggest for even more storage and stability. It could have raised portion on the side opposite the tilt control. Collect the dust same as above. You'd probably end up with 2 nice size drawers. 
Third concept, http://www.toolcritic.com/10in-cabinet-table-saws.html
Full Cabinet Saw, "ditch" the entire stock saw cabinet. In your case save all the parts! Make a new plywood saw/base storage cabinet and drop the saw down into it. I assume you would make it out of plywood either veneered or painted to suit. You'd have to engineer the cut outs for the controls and motor based on the stock configuations. It would be similiar to the metal cabinet type 
tablesaws popular today. Regards, bill:smile:


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Let's see if I understand your "dilema". You have a Table saw mounted on a platform on wheels in place of the flare out standard type legs? You want more storage underneath? Do you want to permanently mount a port to collect the dust that normally falls out the botton of the saw base or are you willing to go in and vacuum it out every so often? I see 3 solutions:


Sorry Bill, I didn’t want to hijack the other thread and I didn’t know how to go about expanding on your post and yes you got it right :smile:
Ok, so today I decided to build a cabinet and I came up with the idea of building a hidden compartment in the very bottom to store the legs. The most important factor is that it be on wheels.
This saw wasn’t really designed for dust collection although I did buy a dust adapter from Sears made of plastic that ended up breaking. 
I actually have two table saws, one 10” and one 9”. They both have the motor hanging out the back and I haven’t figured out how to make a good dust collector.
Here is a photo of my 10” saw and the 9” pretty much looks the same except smaller.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm going to build a cabinet....*

Like suggestion no.2, Hybrid? A base cabinet on casters the full with of the tables, with a separate smaller cabinet on the left for other items. The flat space on the right could hold push sticks,miter gage, and fence when not in use. If I were sketch-up kinda guy I would sketch it up! Maybe WillyT is listening??? You out there Bud? Is this where you are going? :blink: bill


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Like suggestion no.2, Hybrid? A base cabinet on casters the full with of the tables, with a separate smaller cabinet on the left for other items. The flat space on the right could hold push sticks,miter gage, and fence when not in use. If I were sketch-up kinda guy I would sketch it up! Maybe WillyT is listening??? You out there Bud? Is this where you are going? :blink: bill


Yes That’s exactly what I want to do.:yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*When I made a cabinet for my tools at GM Design*

I used 3/4" birch plywood edged the raw plywood where it showed. Very similiar in concept, however. Casters on the bottom and over top doors that store above and lock for security. A drawer below as well. It was about 48" wide and 36" high by 24" deep or so.. It had to carry a fair amount of weight. And I had to roll from studio to studio and on elevators. OK show show plans or photos along the way ...right? :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Bill, I have to look through my old woodworking magazines because I think I remember a set of plans in one of them. I was going to build it this weekend but I just found out that I got to go to a funeral and have to leave town first thing in the morning. I will continual this when I get back.


----------



## Emeralds (May 19, 2009)

Johnny:

It's been a while since you started the thread, but I stumbled upon it while researching possible designs for my Siamese Table Saw idea. I found Bill's saw and one thing lead to another and here we are. I have the same saw as you (_you can see it in the forground of the picture_) and this is what I did with it originally. Cabinet mount and router table extension. Well, I hate the router mounted there and decided a few weeks ago I was going to reconfigure. I found another similar saw (_Craftsman 10" Stationary Saw Table_) and am about to mount it on the other end of the cabinet. My ambition is to minimize the number of blade changes I go through. In any event I wanted to tell you that IMO cabinet mounting your saw will be a vast improvement in stability and dust collection. I recommed cabinet mounting highly and resale be damned (_excuse my French_). If done properly, I don't think you'll ever regret it.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Emeralds said:


> Johnny:
> 
> It's been a while since you started the thread, but I stumbled upon it while researching possible designs for my Siamese Table Saw idea. I found Bill's saw and one thing lead to another and here we are. I have the same saw as you (_you can see it in the forground of the picture_) and this is what I did with it originally. Cabinet mount and router table extension. Well, I hate the router mounted there and decided a few weeks ago I was going to reconfigure. I found another similar saw (_Craftsman 10" Stationary Saw Table_) and am about to mount it on the other end of the cabinet. My ambition is to minimize the number of blade changes I go through. In any event I wanted to tell you that IMO cabinet mounting your saw will be a vast improvement in stability and dust collection. I recommed cabinet mounting highly and resale be damned (_excuse my French_). If done properly, I don't think you'll ever regret it.


Yes, that’s exactly what I’m talking about. And just by coincidence, I was just searching on line for a new fence and I saw one like yours. Anyway, I think two saws of the same size would be better than what I got a 9” and a 10”. I’m still not sure if I’m going use them both, but I defiantly am going to build a cabinet. Right now I have the 9” TS on my back covered patio for use of fence repair and other small projects. I see you have the same dust collection problem as I do and is that a link belt I see there? How’s that working out for you? Hey, I think I have the same band saw as yours as well. :yes:
I got a little distracted since I started this thread. I bought a used radial arm saw and a jointer since then. Now I’m trying to build a shed so I can move all my lumber and plywood out of my shop to make room for everything. My neighbor gave me a pickup load of various types and thickness of plywood 5 or 6 years ago and I haven’t been able to use them up. So between the plywood and all the hardwood I’ve picked up on clearance, I now need a shed.:wallbash:

PS, thats a nice shop you got there, I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## sass25479 (Nov 8, 2009)

Emeralds said:


> Johnny:
> 
> Cabinet mount and router table extension. Well, I hate the router mounted there and decided a few weeks ago I was going to reconfigure.


 
Please tell me why you hate having your router mounted on your saw extension. I've recently had to reduce the size of my shop and I plan to put my router in the extension of my table saw. I've heard other people like the setup.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it's a pretty cool set up. The only fault I see in it is the inevitable need to use the table saw and router table simultaneously. Also router operations seem easier to me if the front of the router table is more accessible rather than distal.

Are you using the table saw fence for router table operations exclusively or is there another fence?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I originally bought the cast iron router extension table*

From Bench Dog, and also the end cap, from Amazon, just in case I decided not to attach it to the already 84 " wide twin engine table saw. Well, for reasons I can't remember at this point, I made it free standing. I think the Router bit sticking up in the way, and the fact I wanted a dado head on the right side all played a role. I think if you have to "take down" your router set up when you need the full width on the table saw would be a pain. Especially if it took a while to set up a precise cut on the router. Just my advice without any actual experience. :blink: To add to the issue I liked the router table and JessEm MastRlift set up so much I ordered another table, router, and lift....!:blink: bill


----------



## Emeralds (May 19, 2009)

Steve:

Yeah, well your wish is granted. I do hate it but perhaps not for the reasons you might imagine. The two main drawbacks are size (large unit, small shop) and alignment (wood moves, steel doesn't). I have recently decided to scrap all of current units and go to an interlocking modular setup of uniform height. This new design will enable me to lock/unlock multiple units together seamlessly in a side by side configuration along any three of their four sides. This should solve both the size and weight issues I've had and add a new dimension of versatility to the shop.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 18, 2007)

My base is boxed in. There's a little latch door you open to scoop out the saw dust. I still need to do the other (dado) saw. The shelf on the left wing holds stuff like wax and router blades. There's potential for storage with the outfeed table, just haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## sass25479 (Nov 8, 2009)

I've decided not to put the router in the table saw. My outfeed table went the whole width of the saw and extended 4 feet out. I took the outfeed table apart and I'm making it smaller in width and I'll build a router table and store it in the new opening. I'll put it on double lock casters so I can move it when the entire width of the saw is needed. I found the casters on sale at WoodCraft for under $12 each. Does anyone know of a better deal?


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 18, 2007)

I didn't check prices but you can shop Grainger or Ebay.


----------

